# Poacher Encounter and Topwater Smallies



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Today's float started kind of weird. Right after getting started I see a guy on the bank showing his buddy a Smallie he caught. Then I see it go on a stringer and he even got out a filet knife. Not sure what that was all about but he put the fish in the water on the stringer. I paddled over and said "Nice one, how big?" And he said "nice one." I said "Yeah, did you get a measurement?" Again, avoided a clear answer. The fish sadly looked undersized. If it was legal it was barely legal, and I see a lot of fish out there, it was an ok fish, but Im certain it was not legal size. So I challenged him a bit and told him he should put it back. Then he started with "What are you, security, the police?" I said "No Im a conservationist and they make size limits for a reason. All you have to do is follow the rules." So he continued with a few insults and even hurled a softball size rock at me, not even coming close, but still a little childish. So I called the park ranger and they decided to take off. Don't know if they left with the fish, I was trying to distance myself. He also wanted to know what my problem was, and if I was mad because I don't catch fish. So here's the fish I'm mad about not catching today...


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Good on you to say something. These sort of guys do need to be challenged and the very reason size restrictions exist. If the fish is legal, fine, but as you said...size limits exist for a reason.

I had a friend do the same thing, but his situation was different--it was a STRICT catch and release. The other guy's response once my buddy started to call the warden was to actually release the fish and then to curse my friend out. Still, when people disregard posted and understood policies, it will end up ruining it for us all.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

I may have said something but not pursued it any farther. Lots of nut jobs out there. Nut jobs that have filet knives. In the woods. With no one else around. 

Probably best course of action is to continue to float downstream before calling the warden once out of earshot


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

CrappieTacos said:


> I may have said something but not pursued it any farther. Lots of nut jobs out there. Nut jobs that have filet knives. In the woods. With no one else around.
> 
> Probably best course of action is to continue to float downstream before calling the warden once out of earshot


Glad he said something but you're right about the risks. I rarely ever venture out alone without CCW or a machete, the latter of which can be found in the 8/3 post in the thread below:

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/spring-summer-17.311575/page-3

While I've both verbally addressed poachers and litter bugs before as well as called the authorities I've found the verbal altercations to be more hassle than they're worth. I end up all PO'd which is exactly what I'm trying to avoid by fishing. Nowadays I have 800-POACHER programmed in my phone in addition to local PD non emergency numbers and prefer to simply call it in rather than personally intervene


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

imho i think the course of action was to call the ranger/warden and report your "suspicions" and moved on. stopping and confronting makes you the aggressor giving him the opportunity to defend himself. you said yourself it could have been barely legal. what if it was? what next? check every fish of his for size? checking him for catch limits? check his license? not your job! report your "suspicions" and move on. the rock was a warning shot is why it was so far off from hitting you. i know the rules and i abide by them and i sure as @@@ not going to let some stranger get in my face because they "think" they saw something from a distance away. that is the ranger/warden's job. call them and let them do their job. just think - if he was legal, you were the @@@@ that ruined his day fishing.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> just think - if he was legal, you were the @@@@ that ruined his day fishing.


Well they're the ones who ended up running away so I dont think he was legal. I did nothing illegal. Though I do appreciate the advice and next time I'll just call and move on. Honestly whoever answered the ranger number didn't seem too interested in the complaint. So whatever. Figured I'd stand up for the Smallies and the future of fishing for your kids and grandkids. I made it out alive with a decent report. Just burns my @@@ to see any bass on a stringer, legal or not. Its been an incredible month of fishing for me and it really sucks to just watch some idiot have his hand at screwing that up for me and you.


----------



## Addam38257 (May 29, 2010)

We can't fault anyone for taking a legal fish, even if it's not our personal choice to do so. But I doubt a guy that would take one so close to be questionable will ever read these posts, so your gripe will remain amongst us. I share your sentiment, and appreciate your actions, but stay safe. Not worth the risk, my friend...


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> stopping and confronting makes you the aggressor giving him the opportunity to defend himself.


I slept on this comment and woke up realizing how stupid it is. I was actually really nice to him, i asked him how big the fish was, if he measured it. He had every opportunity to defend himself by getting out a damn ruler and measuring the fish. Or even telling me he measured it. He blew it off like a scumbag, because he didnt measure it. So go ahead and defend this worthless sportsman and if you want to DM me, I'll tell you right where it was so you can go hang out with him. Im sure he will be back doing the same thing this weekend. Aggressor...ha ha ha!


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Baloogala said:


> Good on you to say something. These sort of guys do need to be challenged and the very reason size restrictions exist. If the fish is legal, fine, but as you said...size limits exist for a reason.


Thanks for your support. I might handle it differently next time, but this time it just felt extra personal. I watched a guy throw a 6-8 incher in a bucket out there one time, then as I got closer I saw the bucket was full of tiny fish like that. Probably a dozen or more. I didn't say anything then because I was less prepared and protected then. So this time was stand-up-time, sorry for anyone worried about my safety. Let it be known by public posting right here, that if I die fishing, I died happy, murdered or otherwise. And I will try to stay safe on future floats, guys. But don't be afraid to stand up for what you believe in.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

tpat said:


> He had every opportunity to defend himself by getting out a damn ruler and measuring the fish.


so "everyone" has to prove to "you" they are legal. counting and measuring every fish to make you happy? checking license? what if you "think" you saw them using drugs - a strip search? you are missing the point - it is not your job to enforce the laws - report your "suspicions", let the powers that be do their job, because if you are wrong, things could go south really quick.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> so "everyone" has to prove to "you" they are legal. counting and measuring every fish to make you happy? checking license? what if you "think" you saw them using drugs - a strip search? you are missing the point - it is not your job to enforce the laws - report your "suspensions", let the powers that be do their job, because if you are wrong, things could go south really quick.


Geez, if you didnt have pictures of yourself posted, Id swear you were the one poaching. 

Its clear you dont like or appreciate my posts or reports, so just keep quiet and move on! Thats what you're supposed to do right? I dont have to answer to you! And you said that!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I understand what your saying but I have to agree, call report it. let the warden do there job. I called awhile back when some a*****es where throwing beer bottles all over the bank at a metro park seen them do it multiple times(days). I had it, and called and the lady didn't really seem to care. That pisses me off worst.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

tpat said:


> Its clear you dont like or appreciate my posts or reports, so just keep quiet and move on! Thats what you're supposed to do right? I dont have to answer to you!


ok you win. i hope i don't read about you.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

A friendly reminder the forum is equipped with an ignore button. Great way to lower the stress level (which is express goal of fishing). Use as you see fit.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Please tell me where the ignore button is.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

CFIden said:


> Please tell me where the ignore button is.


Click on member name and select "Ignore"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I see where "all thumbs" is coming from. If I put a 15" saugeye in my bucket an some guy just fishing trys to question me I'd more then likely tell them to get lost.

You opened yourself up for this when you said "If it was leagle,it was barely leagle" .

I don't personal know "all eyes" but have followed his post for a long time now. Lol I'm pretty certain he is not a poacher.
I'd follow him rather then ignore. Dude posts up solid info,and helps out a lot.
But that's your desicion.

The fact is,your not the law. And if your going to approach people you think are poaching. Be prepared for some sort of confrontation. Especially if you just suspect there doing something wrong. They don't have to prove anything to you.
Maybe the guy left because he was tired of people ruining his day,calling him out for keeping "barley leagle" fish.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

After reading through this I would have to say I probably wouldn't question a suspected poacher alone. For a couple reason's, the main one being if I'm out fishing, especially alone I'm usually there for the solitude. I'm not looking to be aggressive or confrontational. I don't have a problem with that, just usually not what I go fishing for. If I want to elevate my blood pressure I can go to work or maybe start a conversation with my wife on why I need a new boat.
Secondly, if he is poaching, he obviously doesn't hold the law in very high esteem. I'm guessing a line of questioning probably isn't going to be fruitful and you may end up more involved than you would ever want to be. Unless, that is really your thing.
But, to each his own...

BTW, nice fish.... you should have just shown him those pics. That would have really pissed him off......


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Op, to be clear, I am fully on board with you. We do need to protect our fisheries. I just wouldn't confront a guy with a knife. Even though I carry. A fish isn't worth your life or defending yourself in court for taking a life.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Gottagofishn said:


> BTW, nice fish.... you should have just shown him those pics. That would have really pissed him off......


Thank you. The fish were caught after this situation. Listen, he could have borrowed my measuring tape thats on my yak, but I wasnt about to get any closer after he started ignoring my simple question then acting like a child throwing rocks. I called the ranger and moved on exactly like you all are saying. Actually he did too. I have no pity for that fool, whether his day was ruined or not. If I told you guys I kept the bass pictured here, you'd be flaming my @@@ even though they would have been "leagle." I never keep bass, and my message to anyone who does: DM me for my addy. I have a freezer full of walleye filets from the lake. They're boneless, skinless, and they leave your bass fishery intact.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^strictly CPR angler here. Does that preclude me from a couple of your walleye filets?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

tpat said:


> Thank you. The fish were caught after this situation. Listen, he could have borrowed my measuring tape thats on my yak, but I wasnt about to get any closer after he started ignoring my simple question then acting like a child throwing rocks. I called the ranger and moved on exactly like you all are saying. Actually he did too. I have no pity for that fool, whether his day was ruined or not. If I told you guys I kept the bass pictured here, you'd be flaming my @@@ even though they would have been "leagle." I never keep bass, and my message to anyone who does: DM me for my addy. I have a freezer full of walleye filets from the lake. They're boneless, skinless, and they leave your bass fishery intact.


Your putting words in my mouth. I would not flame you for keeping the fish you caught. Smallmouth eat and fillet just fine rib bones are a little thicker then a saugeyes though.
Not sure how this turned into a catch or release conversation. But yeah I've kept plenty of leagle smallies in my life,with a freezer full of saugeye fillets. And my smallie fillets where boneless/skinless an tasted quite well
I don't care how you handle the situation.
Everybody handles things differently.
But when you posted what you did on here,guys are going to chime in. Wether you like it or not.

And yes nice smallies! You have been killing them lately


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Your putting words in my mouth. I would not flame you for keeping the fish you caught.
> But when you posted what you did on here,guys are going to chime in. Wether you like it or not.


You should flame me if i kept fish like that. Youre talking 10, 15 years to get that size. They're breeders and we need them in the water, not on the table.
I dont resent starting a discussion or getting guys chiming in. Thats why I posted, but I do resent people that want to make me out to be the bad guy here. 
Thanks again for your comments on the fish. I work hard on my game and put in a lot of time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

tpat said:


> You should flame me if i kept fish like that. Youre talking 10, 15 years to get that size. They're breeders and we need them in the water, not on the table.
> I dont resent starting a discussion or getting guys chiming in. Thats why I posted, but I do resent people that want to make me out to be the bad guy here.
> Thanks again for your comments on the fish. I work hard on my game and put in a lot of time.


No way I'd flame someone for doing something I might possibly do....


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Depending what river you were in and I only eat saugeyes and crappie.... I was under the assumption that most of the rivers in Ohio did not have a size limit. Just a limit as far as how many fish you can keep.... kind of like when you go below at Spillway and see somebody keeping 10 inch saugeye ,is it right no, is it legal yes.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> Depending what river you were in and I only eat saugeyes and crappie.... I was under the assumption that most of the rivers in Ohio did not have a size limit. Just a limit as far as how many fish you can keep.... kind of like when you go below at Spillway and see somebody keeping 10 inch saugeye ,is it right no, is it legal yes.....


Used to be that way. It's a statewide thing now.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

BigDub007 said:


> Depending what river you were in and I only eat saugeyes and crappie.... I was under the assumption that most of the rivers in Ohio did not have a size limit. Just a limit as far as how many fish you can keep.... kind of like when you go below at Spillway and see somebody keeping 10 inch saugeye ,is it right no, is it legal yes.....


No, bass is 12" statewide.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishingregulations


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is why I don't post on this site anymore. There's nothing wrong with questioning the size of someone's fish in a friendly way. It's like reminding someone of the speed limit. If someone's speeding, I'm not going to call the police. I'm going to tell them to slow down. There are always people on this site that will respond negatively no matter what you say. Try to ignore them. Good job doing your part.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I had to chime In on this after reading it all... so what did the smallies you catch measure ? I'm guessing like 14 to 18 inches probably 3 pounders ? attached above is a chart showing the age of smallmouth to the length... I think we're In a medium growth area so it's possible your fish was only like 6 years old ... depending on alot of variables of course... one that comes to mind is the possibility of the guy you confronted catching many 12" smallmouth to eat which are the best size to eat imo. which In return will allow the bigger fish in that pool to grow larger ... I just don't get how the people who are strictly catch and release don't understand how this works we all pay for a license which pays for the people to do there job and make our fisheries what they are today... you have to take bass out of lakes and streams or else they will overpopulate and none of the bass can get big... so let's let the guys who get paid to do this check people


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice job, and I support you 100 percent. I did the same thing to some ignorant clown last year who was dragging behind him a stringer of legal and undersize bronze in the same flow, and I'm glad I did because I haven't seen him or his nasty GF since, lol.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea , it is nice to know that there are other sportsman that care about size limits and such ...and I would never defend a poacher, but the legal size limit for a smallmouth is only 12 inches... and you said the fish was "sadly "undersized ...which makes it what?… 7or 8 inches? do you think there might be a chance the fish was actually 12 inches...and you just hated seeing a smallmouth put on stringer? I mean come on, we all love fishing for river bass, and a 12 inch fish always looks like a " dink"


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

zack2345 said:


> I had to chime In on this after reading it all... so what did the smallies you catch measure ? I'm guessing like 14 to 18 inches probably 3 pounders ? attached above is a chart showing the age of smallmouth to the length... I think we're In a medium growth area so it's possible your fish was only like 6 years old ... depending on alot of variables of course... one that comes to mind is the possibility of the guy you confronted catching many 12" smallmouth to eat which are the best size to eat imo. which In return will allow the bigger fish in that pool to grow larger ... I just don't get how the people who are strictly catch and release don't understand how this works we all pay for a license which pays for the people to do there job and make our fisheries what they are today... you have to take bass out of lakes and streams or else they will overpopulate and none of the bass can get big... so let's let the guys who get paid to do this check people


Nice post and very true. I appreciate both sides of the discussion but it is a fine line whether to accuse people of breaking the law without substantial concrete evidence.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

yea there is a reason them guys who check licenses and game limits are issued a larger caliber piston than police... it's cause most people hunting or fishing have weapons themselves. I wouldn't even think of calling a guy out about something like that ... plus I don't think the dnr is really concerned about petty things like that that's why you got that response when you called ... I believe they are worried about people using gill nets or poaching animals out of season.. they focus on things like when fish can be taken advantage of.. perfect example the saugeye or walleye runs...they ship guys to the Maumee to.watch that because the fish are vonaruable. same way at the dams on the ohio river in the winter I've been checked multiple times at the ramp... cause you can literally catch hundreds of the fish at once and really hurt them. sorry for rambling but if someone asked me about the size fish I caught I wouldn't have a problem telling them but id be very irritated someone had the nerve to question the fish I kept


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

even if the guy kept a few 11 inch smallmouth it's not going to hurt much and its for sure not worth getting hurt over.... it will probably make your flow better In the long run cause people don't keep enough bass as it is


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone who fishes these stretches often enough knows the Metroparks officers do not get out of their trucks to inspect bags, check for licenses, etc. Their unwritten policy - and I know this because I interviewed twice for that job - is to leave well enough alone and not bother patrons. Therefore, it's up to anglers to be their eyes on the ground, and call out a foul whenever possible. 

Also, with regard to the other topic, I've never read anywhere that humans keeping "some" smallmouth makes a stream healthier. As someone who practices CPR on smallies in streams and rivers, this sounds like a load of B.S.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not trying to say a person could make a stream healthier by taking out fish I'm saying there is a reason the odnr let's people take bass out of streams and lakes... it's because it's a healthy practice... if the odnr changed the law where no one could take bass I'd say in 10 years we would have terrible bass fisheries everywhere..


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

it even says in that article I screen shot that smallies growth rates will increase with fewer numbers of smallies.


----------



## Waylontdog (Sep 27, 2015)

tpat said:


> Today's float started kind of weird. Right after getting started I see a guy on the bank showing his buddy a Smallie he caught. Then I see it go on a stringer and he even got out a filet knife. Not sure what that was all about but he put the fish in the water on the stringer. I paddled over and said "Nice one, how big?" And he said "nice one." I said "Yeah, did you get a measurement?" Again, avoided a clear answer. The fish sadly looked undersized. If it was legal it was barely legal, and I see a lot of fish out there, it was an ok fish, but Im certain it was not legal size. So I challenged him a bit and told him he should put it back. Then he started with "What are you, security, the police?" I said "No Im a conservationist and they make size limits for a reason. All you have to do is follow the rules." So he continued with a few insults and even hurled a softball size rock at me, not even coming close, but still a little childish. So I called the park ranger and they decided to take off. Don't know if they left with the fish, I was trying to distance myself. He also wanted to know what my problem was, and if I was mad because I don't catch fish. So here's the fish I'm mad about not catching today...


Nice fish! Mind if I ask what river you were fishing?


----------



## George Mueller (Aug 3, 2017)

All Thumbs said:


> so "everyone" has to prove to "you" they are legal. counting and measuring every fish to make you happy? checking license? what if you "think" you saw them using drugs - a strip search? you are missing the point - it is not your job to enforce the laws - report your "suspicions", let the powers that be do their job, because if you are wrong, things could go south really quick.


I agree.


----------



## Terry Sheline 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

tpat said:


> Today's float started kind of weird. Right after getting started I see a guy on the bank showing his buddy a Smallie he caught. Then I see it go on a stringer and he even got out a filet knife. Not sure what that was all about but he put the fish in the water on the stringer. I paddled over and said "Nice one, how big?" And he said "nice one." I said "Yeah, did you get a measurement?" Again, avoided a clear answer. The fish sadly looked undersized. If it was legal it was barely legal, and I see a lot of fish out there, it was an ok fish, but Im certain it was not legal size. So I challenged him a bit and told him he should put it back. Then he started with "What are you, security, the police?" I said "No Im a conservationist and they make size limits for a reason. All you have to do is follow the rules." So he continued with a few insults and even hurled a softball size rock at me, not even coming close, but still a little childish. So I called the park ranger and they decided to take off. Don't know if they left with the fish, I was trying to distance myself. He also wanted to know what my problem was, and if I was mad because I don't catch fish. So here's the fish I'm mad about not catching today...


I have been fishing for over 50 yrs, and it is always the same story, I have been in countless arguments over the years with people doing the same thing, I love the smallmouth and have always practiced catch and release with them, most people do not understand how many years that it takes for a smallmouth to get to 3lbs, it is always best to call the rangers and have them get caught with what they have red handed, then maybe they will have respect for the sport we love so much.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Anyone who fishes these stretches often enough knows the Metroparks officers do not get out of their trucks to inspect bags, check for licenses, etc. Their unwritten policy - and I know this because I interviewed twice for that job - is to leave well enough alone and not bother patrons. Therefore, it's up to anglers to be their eyes on the ground, and call out a foul whenever possible.
> 
> Also, with regard to the other topic, I've never read anywhere that humans keeping "some" smallmouth makes a stream healthier. As someone who practices CPR on smallies in streams and rivers, this sounds like a load of B.S.


Really,so there told not to do there job? Haha I'll call B.S. on that one. 
Considering I get checked at a minimum of 1x a season. And see people being checked all the time. I live next to three creeks park. Those guys always have someone pulled over or pulled aside being checked out. 
And I agree it is up to us to be vigilant an help out as we can. But that doesn't mean calling out guys for keeping "barley leagle" smallies. 
Lol or should we refer to them as unicorns?


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Bass lives matter


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Really,so there told not to do there job? Haha I'll call B.S. on that one.
> Considering I get checked at a minimum of 1x a season. And see people being checked all the time. I live next to three creeks park. Those guys always have someone pulled over or pulled aside being checked out.
> And I agree it is up to us to be vigilant an help out as we can. But that doesn't mean calling out guys for keeping "barley leagle" smallies.
> Lol or should we refer to them as unicorns?


That's not what I said. They are told "not to turn over stones," which is direct quote from a Ranger when I discussed with him enforcement of park rules. During my interview I asked why rules like "no walking on the ski trail when conditions for skiing exist" are not enforced. The interviewer responded that park users have to co-exist. I followed-up by asking what then is the point of having the rule and posting it in the first place.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Deazl666 said:


> That's not what I said. They are told "not to turn over stones," which is direct quote from a Ranger when I discussed with him enforcement of park rules. During my interview I asked why rules like "no walking on the ski trail when conditions for skiing exist" are not enforced. The interviewer responded that park users have to co-exist. I followed-up by asking what then is the point of having the rule and posting it in the first place.


Assuming you didn't get the job  

Nearly all organizations want "yes men/wonen" not independent thinkers.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> That's not what I said. They are told "not to turn over stones," which is direct quote from a Ranger when I discussed with him enforcement of park rules. During my interview I asked why rules like "no walking on the ski trail when conditions for skiing exist" are not enforced. The interviewer responded that park users have to co-exist. I followed-up by asking what then is the point of having the rule and posting it in the first place.


Ok,when you said,"we all know they don't get out of there trucks to inspect bags,check for license,etc" is what I was refering to.
Because they do,quite often.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Draggin along said:


> Bass lives matter



Now that's some funny stuff right there. I have river fished from Minnesota to Alabama in the last 30 years and would never even consider challenging another party on what they were keeping or doing at the time. If I was totally pissed I would contact the local wildlife officer and let him deal with it. I keep a few rock bass, spotties and smallies for shore lunch now and then and the best eating are the 12 inchers and should be the ones you keep if you are doing so. The ODNR screwed up because there should be a 10 to 14 inch slot on bass and one over 20 but the new regs have people keeping the larger fish which is sad. Down south you might get some beechnut spit in your eye and a good ole butt whippin' if you pulled that crap!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Op nice fish and on the guy you suspect poaching better to call it in than try to play the law even though you were trying to do whats right who ever said in a bad situation you would be the agressor is technically correct. The only time you should intervene is if you see someone causing harm to another person and even then you dont know the exact situation


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

tpat said:


> Well they're the ones who ended up running away so I dont think he was legal. I did nothing illegal. Though I do appreciate the advice and next time I'll just call and move on. Honestly whoever answered the ranger number didn't seem too interested in the complaint. So whatever. Figured I'd stand up for the Smallies and the future of fishing for your kids and grandkids. I made it out alive with a decent report. Just burns my @@@ to see any bass on a stringer, legal or not. Its been an incredible month of fishing for me and it really sucks to just watch some idiot have his hand at screwing that up for me and you.


Boy i love legal bass on my stringer. Not much else tastes better


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Freedomfisher said:


> Boy i love legal bass on my stringer. Not much else tastes better


Why are you trolling him?


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Why are you trolling him?


i guess i am old school but i had to look it up to see what it meant. now i know.
"In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting quarrels or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages"


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm bass!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys those ain't bass ,dems is unicorns


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

Just conversing. I dont keep them often but when i do they get fried up with mac and cheese


Deazl666 said:


> Why are you trolling him?


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

All Thumbs said:


> so "everyone" has to prove to "you" they are legal. counting and measuring every fish to make you happy? checking license? what if you "think" you saw them using drugs - a strip search? you are missing the point - it is not your job to enforce the laws - report your "suspicions", let the powers that be do their job, because if you are wrong, things could go south really quick.


Second this. Its bad enough the government wants to question us over everything we dont need average joe doing it either. This happens to me i will not pull out a ruler ill just call the police to report someone harrassing me. Call the lawman and let them initiate a lawful stop.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice fish, but just by the shirt your wearing in those pix you probably think your a bad a$$ and going to confront ppl when you THINK you u see a short fish. After you yourself said "nice fish" you start to interrogate the guy? Your luky he didnt throw more than one rock at you a sitting duck in a yak. Use your head for somthing besides a target and fish on....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

avantifishski said:


> Nice fish, but just by the shirt your wearing in those pix you probably think your a bad a$$ and going to confront ppl when you THINK you u see a short fish. After you yourself said "nice fish" you start to interrogate the guy? Your luky he didnt throw more than one rock at you a sitting duck in a yak. Use your head for somthing besides a target and fish on....


This thread is getting more entertaining the longer it runs.
You seriously thought all that cause of the 'shirt' he is wearing???
Wow!
Put a couple tats and a motorcycle shirt on him and you would most likely think he just shoots people for keeping questionable fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

avantifishski said:


> Nice fish, but just by the shirt your wearing in those pix you probably think your a bad a$$ and going to confront ppl when you THINK you u see a short fish. After you yourself said "nice fish" you start to interrogate the guy? Your luky he didnt throw more than one rock at you a sitting duck in a yak. Use your head for somthing besides a target and fish on....


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

fastwater said:


> This thread is getting more entertaining the longer it runs.
> You seriously thought all that cause of the 'shirt' he is wearing???
> Wow!
> Put a couple tats and a motorcycle shirt on him and you would most likely think he just shoots people for keeping questionable fish.


Maybe I'm wrong it could just be a simple case of Roid rage on the water ,oops once again I refrenced the shirt..lol fish on


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

My shirts are frequently conversation starters. Thanks for noticing. Its Homage, they're local and its without a doubt the most comfortable tee ive ever worn. Im glad I decided to separate this post from my other topwater smallie thread, because this one seems like it could be closed at any time. It was a special kind of day and deserved its own thread. Its interesting to see where this has gone, from what I should do to what I should wear. I had my lucky shirt on last night and got a nice one wading on a Big Joshy 3.25 sand shiner


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice shirt...... even nicer smallie! I chased some smallies last week an hooked up with a few. I forgot how fun they are,even on the smaller side...
Think I'll hold of on saugeye hunting till further into the fall ancontinue to chase smallies.....

Lol next one you take a selfie of you should do a Arnold pose with it,haha...


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger is not local,


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

The company that makes the shirts - homage - is local. They make lots of vintage style stuff, and he's right, they are comfy. Got a few as gifts from the kids!


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Workingman said:


> The company that makes the shirts - homage - is local. They make lots of vintage style stuff, and he's right, they are comfy. Got a few as gifts from the kids!


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Sorry, but I hate scumbag pochers. Years ago I I would go to a hole on a local flow and would catch the most beautifully colored smallie that was 4 or over and I don't know how many times I caught this fish over and over again and again. It was so enjoyable to know that that fish as well as others would be there. Then 1 day there was a car there and as I was fishing up toward that hole here came 2 guys and they had that smallie as well as all the other ones. That hole was stripped and has never recovered. I was fishing another hole same flow. Was catching several nice ones and when I get close to the bridge where I parked I saw someone watching. The next week the hole was stripped. That one had a dozen or so nice smallies. To this day it also has never recovered. And from what am hearing on here the authorities don't seem to be real interested when called. So what's the answer other than just smile while your being nailed and move on and hope for the best. Tired of being on the s597734 end of the stick.


----------

